# Resizing tremendous images



## Fofer

From time to time, a poster will inline a tremendous image that screws up formatting for the rest of the page, and makes things difficult to read with lots of scrolling around required. Like so:










I'm familiar with some elegant solutions for this, specifically for vBulletin. One with UserCP settings I know about lets users select their own preferred maximum display size for images (as well as allow them have NO resizing, if they prefer to see originals only.)

It also lets users select how it reacts when they click (enlarging in same window, new window, etc.)

By making it configurable, everyone's happy.

It's called Image Resizer and is free.

I'm writing this in the hopes the admin will consider installing it here, since it will make visiting more pleasant. Thanks!


----------



## BrettStah

In the meantime, there's a neat greasemonkey script called "vBulletin Image Resizer" that does the job pretty well of resizing the images that some people post that really can screw up the readability of an entire page of a thread.


----------



## sushikitten

BrettStah said:


> In the meantime, there's a neat greasemonkey script called "vBulletin Image Resizer" that does the job pretty well of resizing the images that some people post that really can screw up the readability of an entire page of a thread.


THANK YOU!


----------



## BrettStah

sushikitten said:


> THANK YOU!


No problem! Also, you can edit the script pretty easily - I use the greasemonkey "Manage User Scripts" menu item, then select the above script, and then click the bottom "Edit" button to do this. The search for "maxWidth =", and you can change the value after the equal sign to something larger or smaller.


----------



## justen_m

Thanks, BrettStah, this is cool! I don't often find many images wider than my browser on my desktop with a 1680px wide monitor, but on my little netbook, this script comes in handy. I like the way it is easy to edit scripts, and it lets you choose your own editor to use (gVim here).


----------



## Fofer

Yeah, been using that script for awhile now. But it seems like having this customizable functionality built into the site would be a far more elegant solution, not to mention a lot easier for lots of folks.


----------



## BrettStah

Fofer said:


> Yeah, been using that script for awhile now. But it seems like having this customizable functionality built into the site would be a far more elegant solution, not to mention a lot easier for lots of folks.


Yep, I agree...


----------



## SullyND

Bump. Any chance of getting an image resizer? Would be a nice upgrade.


----------



## heySkippy

I would like to vote against picture resizing. Every single one of them screws something else up in the process. The cure is worse than the problem.


----------



## Fofer

The one recommended in the OP lets users select their own preferred maximum display size for images (as well as allow them have NO resizing, if they prefer to see originals only.) 

How can that "screw up something else?"


----------



## heySkippy

^^ Don't know how or why, but if it's the same mod that's installed at the Other Place, it screws up the page formatting. A large image will break formatting for all the other posts on the page, forcing one to scroll left and right to read.

That is different than here at TCF where one large image only blows out that one post and all the rest of the posts on that page have their right margin where it's supposed to be.

It's particularly noticeable when I want to kick back a bit and bump the font size up a notch. Very annoying.


----------



## SullyND

heySkippy said:


> That is different than here at TCF where one large image only blows out that one post and all the rest of the posts on that page have their right margin where it's supposed to be.


No, that is absolutely not the case here, which is why this mod would be so nice. A big image means you need to scroll to the right to read all the posts in a thread.


----------



## heySkippy

SullyND said:


> No, that is absolutely not the case here, which is why this mod would be so nice. A big image means you need to scroll to the right to read all the posts in a thread.
> 
> http://www.sullivandesign.com/escape/oneline.jpg


But only for your post. All the other posts in this thread that don't have giant images work correctly and don't scroll.

edit - see example here. Your post #12 is blown out, but my post #13 is fine.

http://sarasotadetail.com/gallery2/v/admin/linkage100825/TCFexample.JPG.html


----------



## SullyND

heySkippy said:


> But only for your post. All the other posts in this thread that don't have giant images work correctly and don't scroll.


That seems to be the case only for you. Are you a Club Member? As has been pointed out, over there, that may be why.

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.

See Here.


----------



## heySkippy

SullyND said:


> That seems to be the case only for you. Are you a Club Member? As has been pointed out, over there, that may be why.


I am a Club Member.

So, the problem is the ads?

edit - If I'm reading this right then adding the resize mod to the forum will break the formatting for Club Members, just as it's broken Over There.


----------



## Fofer

To clarify: it is not the resize mod that breaks anything, for anybody. It's the tremendous images!

The resize mod would actually fix it for folks who are affected. 

Club Members, who have no ad sidebar, wouldn't have noticed the screwed-up formatting. (But even then, a tremendous image in one post is still potentially annoying.) The resize mod option could be helpful to these folks too, but perhaps not as "necessary."

Still, the suggestion is a user-selectable preference. Those that want NO resizing on their screen have that option. Those that do, and who wish to protect the formatting of threads even if they have the ad sidebar, would have that option as well.

And before it's suggested... paying for Club Membership shouldn't be seen as the "bug fix" here.


----------



## heySkippy

Then how do you explain the broken page formatting at the Other Place where this mod is currently installed?


----------



## Fofer

heySkippy said:


> Then how do you explain the broken page formatting at the Other Place where this mod is currently installed?


A 1600x1200 image, resized to 800x600 (or whatever) by this mod would be no different than a 800x600 image embedded by the original poster. This mod has no effect on a thread's tables or formatting, other than to *prevent* the problem you're describing.

Do you have a screenshot or link to illustrate otherwise? PM if necessary.


----------



## heySkippy

Fofer said:


> Do you have a screenshot or link to illustrate otherwise? PM if necessary.


You try it. Set your image size to 0 and then visit a thread with a large image. See how every single post on the page now scrolls horizontally? It has broken the vBulletin ability to format each post on a page in a way that is similar to what the ad sidebar does here.

Basically what you're proposing for here will break the forum for the people for whom it now works perfectly (Club Members). You're never going to convince me that's a good idea, especially when there are alternative ways you can screw your own browsing experience up without affecting mine.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Good upgrade, I like it. Image Resizer has been installed--and it seems to be working well for me. Let me know if you experience any issues.


----------



## heySkippy

Crap. I want a refund.


----------



## SullyND

Peter Redmer said:


> Good upgrade, I like it. Image Resizer has been installed--and it seems to be working well for me. Let me know if you experience any issues.


Awesome - Thanks Peter!


----------



## Peter Redmer

Whoa, I didn't notice heySkippy's post about how this might break the forum for TC Club members--we can't have that.

This warrants more investigation before we implement a permanent solution. I need to ensure this won't break the experience for Club members.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Ok folks, this is what I'm seeing so far in my tests.

1. Scenario #1: Image Resizer is disabled completely = for TC Club members, there is one post in this thread, as heySkippy pointed out, that gets extended horizontally--but the others are still in line.

2. Scenario #2: Image Resizer is enabled. Test TC Club account has max width and height set to "0," effectively disabling it = Exact same behavior--in other words, it does not break any worse than scenario #1.

So, from what I can see, enabling the plugin doesn't really change anything for TC Club members, in the scenario that they manually go in to their profile and change the max width and height to "0." heySkippy--can you verify the same is true for you? If not, can you send me a screenshot of what you see that's different from before the resizer was enabled? I could then cross-check that against my test.

Either way, my suggestion would be to set the max width to something like "1000-1200 which would effectively let you see the image up to the "breaking" point with the option to resize. I can't think of a better all around solution, that's the absolute best of both worlds, no?

Also, this plugin can be easily disabled now that it's installed, so if it creates other problems we don't know of yet, it's easy for me to 86 it.


----------



## Fofer

heySkippy said:


> You try it. Set your image size to 0 and then visit a thread with a large image. See how every single post on the page now scrolls horizontally? It has broken the vBulletin ability to format each post on a page in a way that is similar to what the ad sidebar does here.
> 
> Basically what you're proposing for here will break the forum for the people for whom it now works perfectly (Club Members). You're never going to convince me that's a good idea, especially when there are alternative ways you can screw your own browsing experience up without affecting mine.


I have just tried it, as you suggested. I experimented here, as well as 2 other forums where this server-side resizer is installed (as well as another where it is not.)

What I've discovered is... any horizontal scrolling is a result of a tremendous image being embedded. This add-on actually fixes that, by allowing the user to specify a comfortable "maximum width." I don't believe this resizer makes anything worse, or causes any horizontal scrolling where it previously did not exist. On the forum you've referred to, I believe that "horizontal scrolling when tremendous images are posted" existed before this resizer was installed. I don't believe the resizer suddenly introduced that issue, nor does it make sense that it would, since all this software does is make tremendous images smaller, not larger. It doesn't touch images that are under the threshold, and it doesn't mess with any threads' tables, at all.

Even still, rather than setting the max width/height to "0'," all users also have a far simpler option, and that is setting this particular preference to "Keep Original Size." Then, nothing will have changed on your end, so no resizing happens. With that option selected in the pulldown, the forum works exactly for you as it did before this software was installed. It's as if it's disabled for you (and anyone else who doesn't like it) and yet still available to anyone else who appreciates it.

I honestly cannot fathom how anyone can describe this customizability as anything other than "best of all worlds." (Unless, of course, you're someone who likes posting tremendous images and screwing up everyone's comfortable forum reading experience.  )


----------



## SullyND

Fofer said:


> I honestly cannot fathom how anyone can describe this customizability as anything other than "best of all worlds." (Unless, of course, you're someone who likes posting tremendous images and screwing up everyone's comfortable forum reading experience.  )


But now my 1x3000 pixel image is useless! Harumph


----------



## orangeboy

I for one welcome our new image resizing overlords.


----------



## Adam1115

Nice!


----------



## DancnDude

Just noticed today that this was installed. I like it a lot! Thanks!


----------



## BrettStah

Very cool... I've disabled the VB image resizer greasemonkey script I was using to achieve the same end result, because I think that this forum option does it better - I like the status bar that lets me know the image has been resized, and what the original size is.


----------

